# Color correction from MPIX?



## jhodges10 (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm ordering from MPIX for the first time and didn't know if I should have them do color correction or if I should decline it? Ive got a calibrated IPS monitor and the photos look the way I want them on my screen so I wasn't sure which way to go. Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## KmH (Nov 7, 2012)

Order 2 small print - 1 that Mpix color corrects, and 1 that Mpix does not color correct.

The main point is that Mpix guarantees photos they color correct, and *does not* guarantee photos they don't color correct.


----------



## jhodges10 (Nov 7, 2012)

KmH said:
			
		

> Order 2 small print - 1 that Mpix color corrects, and 1 that Mpix does not color correct.
> 
> The main point is that Mpix guarantees photos they color correct, and does not guarantee photos they don't color correct.



That's a good idea thanks.


----------



## nmoody (Nov 7, 2012)

I have been using their color correct on mine and so far have not had it be corrected in a way that I did not agree with.


----------



## KmH (Nov 7, 2012)

I never let them correct any of mine.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 7, 2012)

If you are calibrated and want them to print according to YOUR editing then, no you don't want color correction. 
Make sure you order some test prints to be 100% sure any lab matches your viewing well.


----------

